# Cannot restore Exchange server 2000 from Windows Backup software...



## Brock_UK (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello there,

I am a huge fan of Tech Support Guy so I thought I might give this a go by asking you guys a question. Please bare with me as this is my first time!

Right, recently our company just upgraded our Exchange server from 2000 to 2010! (At last!), however, during the process one of the users has lost a week's worth of important emails. Before the upgrade, the exchange server was backed up and then compressed on a daily process on a network drive via Windows Backup. 

Now, Windows Backup can recognise the .bkf file, and can identify how large it is (around 17GB), however, when I expand the folders in the Windows Backup Software, it keeps saying no entries found. I presume that it is not the software itself because I have restored many other files (.doc, .xls etc...) in the past. The computer that is running the Windows Backup software is not the same as the Exchange server. 

If you need any other information please let me know and I will give it to you to the best of my knowledge! Thank you Tech Support Guy community for taking your time! 

Brock_UK


----------

